# Fan leaves turning yellow/brown



## Tenacious E (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi I'm new here and this is my first grow... Here's my problem: Some of the fan leaves are turning yellow and brown. It starts from the edge of the leaves and moves in. Some leaves also have yellow spots. It's not on all the leaves just some. After looking through some other posts here with similar problems I think it might be a pH problem. What do you think?

I have them in Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil and since I started flowing I use FF Big Bloom every watering (about every 3 days). In veg I used FF Grow Big very rarely (about twice a month). They have been flowering for only a week and I let the veg for a long time about 10 weeks. When they are in their 12 hours of light I have a 400W HPS 18in from the top. I keep the temp between 68-74 F and humidity ranges from 50-55%. I use filtered tap water with a pH of 7.0, after adding FF BB the pH is 6.5. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I might be able to help out.........but I have a few questiosn:

Where on your plant are the leaves changing? top - middle - bttm. 

What color are the stems - do the leaves with the issue have red or purple stems? 

Have you checked you run-off pH?


----------



## Tenacious E (Jan 31, 2010)

jmansweed thanks for the help!

The leaves that are changing are in the middle to top of the plant.

Some stems do have purple on them.. I had notice this but didn't know it was a problem...

The pH of the run off is 6.8.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 3, 2010)

As the plant goes along into flowering. It will do that. 
The fan leaves arnt needed anymore and the plant is using the nutrients that were stored in them and putting its focus into the flowering. 
Nothing to worry about. Mine are turning like that now. I have a Auto going with only a couple weeks left.

Just looks like a natural thing to me. I wouldnt worry. Though I could be wrong. Been way more than a decade since Ive had a non-Auto plant going.


----------



## Tenacious E (Feb 4, 2010)

Alright thanks! I'll try not to worry about it too much...
:watchplant:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 4, 2010)

Although I agree that the leaves will yellow in flowering, this should not be happening in the 1st week or 2, this is something that comes on later in flowering.  It looks like nute burn to me...but I've never burnt a plant on FF big Bloom, it's pretty hard to overdue it with that product.  Are you using Tiger Bloom also?  How about pH?

It could very possably be a cal-mag deficiency, I have been using FF for awhile, and have certain strains that don't recieve enough of this with the FF line-up, but it sure looks more like a nute burn than a deficiency


----------



## Gooeydelta9 (Feb 5, 2010)

It looks to be a Mag deficiency. Nute burn from using Big bloom is pretty much impossible to burn plants with. And if the plants were using up nutes from the leaves they would turn a yellow. You have alot of spotting which leads me to believe its lacking mag. Hit them with a shot of Cal/mag


----------



## Tenacious E (Feb 6, 2010)

legalize_freedom,
I am only using big bloom, no tiger bloom... The pH going in is about 6.5 and the run-off is (just measured today) 6.6.

Gooeydelta9
Do you recommended any brand of cal/mag nutes? and will the pH of 6.5 be alright or should I lower it some?

And I just realized  that I never mentioned that it is Romulan... If that changes anything..

It has gotten slightly worst... I will post newer pics shortly..

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Alistair (Feb 6, 2010)

In my opinion, you should have used more Grow Big during veg.  I am quite familiar with the FF nutes, and from my experience, Grow Big is good stuff, but not super strong.  Yeah, I bet something with Ca, and/or Mg would do the trick.  

I would start using Tiger Bloom too.  Your plants just want more food, in my opinion.  

I think that you're doing a good job so far, but how about bringing that light in a bit closer?  I have my 400 watt hid at 15", and it works.  Your temperature could be a bit higher with no ill effect.


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 6, 2010)

epsom salts work for mag defficiency i'd try a gram in your next watering


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah if you are only using Big Bloom then I don't see how you could burn them.  That stuff is all organic, and is basically just a tea, I've never heard of anyone burning with it either.

I have been using a cal mag from GH that is good, but they are all pretty much the same.  

I agree with A Young, I would also apply the Tiger along with the Big Bloom, The 2 are made to go together, and you'll be happy that you used it in the end.


----------



## Tenacious E (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the input!

Tomorrow I will pick up some tiger bloom... and I will drop the light down to 15"

I'm very excited, I think my plants are female! I can definitely see white wispy hairs!


----------

